# Chemical Pregnancy - Symptoms after



## Lynda09

Hi everyone I've just joined this forum after suffering from a chemical pregnancy. I didn't know for sure that I was pregnant as I only had a faint positive pregnancy test and two other negative ones but I had an incline I was. I went to see my doctor as I had weird symptoms and she said she thinks I've had a chemical pregnancy but didn't say much else I think I was in a bit of shock as I wasn't trying for a baby. I've not been feeling well which isnt uncommon as I have M.E and have had a chest infection but I was wondering what the symptoms are after a miscarriage as I feel quite pmt like and a bit weird and not sure if the miscarriage has anything to do with it?

Even though me and my partner were not trying for a baby and it was only very early we have found it quite heart breaking I just wish I knew that I was pregnant.

Thanks for your help

Lynda


----------



## Amos2009

So sorry for your loss....no matter how far along you were, or whether or not you knew it at them time, a loss is a loss and it is heartbreaking. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## fuffyburra

As Amos said, it is heartbreaking, and I'm so sorry too *hugs* I had the exact same thing about 6 weeks ago, didn't know I was pregnant and had a miscarriage, and I sort of wish I'd known about mine too, but I don't know if that would've made it even more difficult. 
Has anything happened to you yet at all? Like bleeding or cramping? I was on the pill for 3 months straight, and I took my week off and nothing came for 5 days so I was a bit worried, then I felt something that I thought was period pains except rather than a continuous pain it felt more like a contracting kind of feeling. Then a few hours later that pain stopped and I passed some big pieces of tissue, followed by some smaller ones and a lot of blood. I had cramps and bleeding for about 5 days, and then after that nothing. 
Yours obviously won't be exactly the same, but I think bleeding and cramps are the thing to look out for. 
I'm so sorry, I really do hope you're okay. We're always here if you need us :) 
xx


----------



## Lynda09

thanks for your advice. I had really bad cramping and light period a few days before the positive pregnancy test then a few weeks later two negative tests then 4-5 days after my period was due I had a weird brown bleed with what looked liked tissue in. Through this while time and even now I've got pmt symptoms but slightly different to normal. I was wondering whether I could still be pregnant or is this wishful thinking as the dr did a pregnancy test and it was negative. I don't know that I'm quite satisfied I may do another test.

Lunda


----------



## EHM

I had a chemical pregnancy my doc told me it was an early mc, when i had mine i had really bad cramps and a lot of bleeding, this lasted a couple of days then the bleeding was not so bad, its been 4 wk isnce my mc and i have luckily went into a normal cycle. If your uncertain about anything maybe you could see the doctor again just for some advice really.
So sorry for what your going through it is a heartbreaking experience.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lynda09

Hi thanx I took a pregnancy test and it was negative I think it was the symptoms of the miscarriage and wishful thinking. I just wanted to make sure and now I know I am no longer pregnant.

Lynda


----------

